# CQHAM.RU

## Mildi

.     .

        ?

             ?     ?        ?
       ?

----------


## Mildi

( )       .
       ()   .

----------


## ua4dt

,      .     ,.....   ..     .
    .             .    .        ,    (  ),    4  5 ,  .  .      400 -.        1kW,     (    2  ).

----------


## Mildi

> .   .    .


 




> 115 400  27.


 




> -  .


        .




> .             .    .        ,    (  ),    4  5 ,  .


5    15-1




> 1kW


   3  , 
               46  71
       1       .





> .         .         .     -30.    -     .
>         .     ;     .               .
>      .   50.    ,       .            .      .  .    ,  .


      ,                       
           .

----------

.  40 .   5-         -14.       .     .

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,        ,           ,     - :Crazy: ,,  ,,  ,,,,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,          ,    ,              , -       ,    ,               ,                       UW3DI           ,,,,,,,,

----------


## ua4dt

> 46  71


    -   .

----------

.    3  4 ( )
  1     1981 .     . -  2   .

----------

.     .     -1.   .     .
-91. . ..

----------


## ua4dt

> ,   .


  -,       - "".  ,    ,   ( )     , (     ,          ).       24 ,          ,      . ..       ,     ,    (10-20, 40-80, 160).
 72-    -     (212),            ,         .  .

----------


## UA1CAK

"" ! ,.   ,   ","     .          ""  ,   -.     . ..

----------


## DEN-US5EKL

!  - .   220 50 /110  400    -  .    icom ic-706 mk2.   ....    4,15  ....     14  .  ::bad:: ......

----------


## rw3abw

> !  - .   220 50 /110  400    -  .    icom ic-706 mk2.   ....    4,15  ....     14  . ......


,    110 400.
 "" ?
RW3ABW.73!

----------

5-  5-.  5-11   -847.     ,             -847.     !    .

----------


## Mildi

> 5-  5-.  5-11   -847.     ,             -847.


  5-11  5-II (  2),   ( ) 1   (),    ()      ()       2      (  )

                     ,        .

----------


## Mildi

847.  
http://forum.qrz.ru/attachment.php?a...7&d=1156184759


http://files.radioscanner.ru/uploader/2006/mikron.jpg

                847

----------


## Mildi

.

   -74            .
           .

 -43    ,         -43         -43

    847      (    ,      )      -43-    :Smile:  2   -?   ,        6-8   )   400    -3 2200 10    -74 (       -3         "")

**,   ,    .      ,      .

----------


## ur5wg

::::

----------

Stalker

----------


## Mildi

> 


     .
                  .




> - .


,    140  (     :Very Happy:  )       ,           .           :(




> .


.    :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

> .    -14  400.   ,      .


   -14  (     ),          ""     ATMega   ,      ,       .              .

----------


## Mildi

> .


  ,      ""    ,          




> !


   ,      .  863       ""     .
           .

----------


## ur5wg

*ur5wg*,   
 ,    -      :Neutral: ,

----------


## RA4Y

.
 ? :Wink: 

*  5 ():*

.73

----------


## UR3ER

**,

 ,       ,          ,         , :Crazy:        -   ,              ,, ,, -   ,       ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**
          ,     ,           ,     ,,, :Neutral:                  ,  - ,         ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,  ,        847 ,         ,          , 



> .  .        ?


 ,            ,           ,        ,       ,        ,         ,      ,           ,       ,,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,
     ,            ,      ,       ,              ,  -        , ,, ,,      ,       ,           ,              , -       , =12    ,  ,      ,  ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,





> "  "        "  ".      .


   ,,,

     IC 765 ,       , ,,

----------


## ua4dt

> ,   "" .


 



> ,     ,             ,  -      , ,, ,,     ,


   !     ,      ?

----------


## ua4dt

,      .

----------


## ua4dt

.      XL-335,   40  80  84.  160  .      40-,     .
 , -  ,      .

----------


## tournai

> ,      .


.   .  :Wink:

----------

, -    ""         . 18  .     .

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
 :Crazy:  ,    ,   , -2 , 444  ,       ?????

----------


## UR3ER

*

*,
           -35  ,         10  ,,,
            -1     -2  ,       ,,,

----------


## Mildi

> ,  , -2 , 444  ,       ?????


   ,  -17            .
       .
          5        .
       2  .        .          (        ,  ),        .
     ,           .




> ; " -   -".


                -43 (2   -140       )
     3     .

----------

UR3ER ,    .     -836  ,         .  -1       .       .   .   -212.       100.     ,  -      .        ."   " .
        . ..         .
     .
               .            ""        .         2.5 .       !!! .  ""  20.     .

----------

UR3ER .  !        .      .          - .    11  .

----------

.       .      .    ,    ,     .     360 .     ,    .    .     300.  .

----------

.

----------

.  ,  -  .

----------


## UA3MCH

> .  ,  -  .


1.    (  )?
2.     3 ,  ,  ?
 3.   1  2   ? (     2.     1  2)

----------


## UA3MCH

- 2 ,    -     ...       "" ?
  ,      ... ,      ...  ....
   ,  .      1.   ,    ()    2    .   2    -  1  2...   ...

----------


## Mildi

> .  ,  -  .


 ,  ,         .

         -1   -17




> ,         -


  :(

*  9 ():*

           ,        .
            ?

----------


## Mildi

.

----------


## ur5wg

,      .

----------

ur5wg ,       .   ,        .        .      .       ""     .   -  ,   5   .

----------


## ur5wg

to ur3er,   ,    , ,     ,    3  -50.
       .,      10.
      ,      .    ,   .

----------


## ur5wg

*UR3ER*,
    ,           .

----------

.      14       .      (    )             .      .   "" ;       1.3      .                 .   .  "".    ,    ,  5      19.    50. .  2-30.

----------


## UR3ER

**
     ,           ??                      ,     ,  ,       ???

----------


## UR3ER

** 





> .    .    . -  .   !    -1   .        ?.


  ,     ,       ,        ,    ,       , ,                          ,   ,          ,     ,       -847 ,               1980     ,      ,,,
       ,        ,,,

[QUOTE=UR3ER;520441]** 





  ,     ,       ,        ,    ,       , ,                          ,   ,          ,     ,       -847 ,               1980     ,      ,,,
 ,             ,        -847  -5 - II

----------


## UR3ER

,,, :Razz:

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,  



> ,          .


     ,     847  ,      4       ,              ,      ,     ,           ,   ,   ,         ,  ,                ,,,,      ,,,

 ,    ,  ,         14,         ,,,

----------


## RA1TF

856 .          . 5.

----------


## UR3ER

*RA1TF*,
       ,    -     5- II    ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,
   ,     -    ,     ,,   ,,           -156 ,       ,      ,         ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,
         ,    -     ,     ,       
,     ,             ,          -74 ,       ,   ,      -             -140 ,              = 27  ,      ,         ,          ,,,
    ,   72-       ,  ,   -811        ,,

----------


## UR3ER

> **,
>          ,    -     ,     ,       
> ,     ,             ,          -74 ,       ,   ,      -             -140 ,              = 27  ,      ,         ,          ,,,
>     ,   72-       ,  ,   -811        ,,


              ---

     

          ,    ,        ,   15     ,   ,         20       ,,,

*  6 ():*




> .    !


    ,      ,        ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

[quote=";520991"] !   " " !  ""     .                .   ,      ,    .     "4 "     .     - .        .
     ,  -     ,       ,     ,     ,     ,               ,        ,               ,        ,     ,,,

----------

. -   ,   20     .         ,      .

----------


## UR3ER

**,
  ,      ,    430   ,        ,              ,,,

----------

.  .   -   ,      1980 .      .  .      .   ! -140 1967.  1967. -857  1979. -   -42.      ,            ()     ,   ( )    (  1980 )           (2500).      .
          5 .   40     ,  -    .    .
     .  1980 .                .    .    .      .      -  -140 ,   .
     -   .    .

----------


## UR3ER

** ,





> 1 2--    ?


        ,     , 70-80    ,        ,      UW3DI  -66    -             ,      ,        -,     ,                     ,       -     -   ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

** ,





> US Army   !


  :Crazy: ,    ,          ,   -     -   !!

----------


## UR3ER

**,
    ,         + 20  ,            ,     ,       ,,,

        ,   ,  -     ,               ,     -     ,,,  ,                   ,      ,,,

----------


## ur5ffc

> ,


 ,   80-     ,     .
, 1- , 1-   -  ,   -     .
,     . ,     1-10 1-  55,
10-20 - 45, 20-30 - 35.     ,   ,          20-30.
       1-   1-10  20-30?       ,    ,   ,  , ...,   ..
 ,             - .    .

----------

,     ,      -    .    -1        .      1332   .
   1  .       .          .    -65  .     . 
    -1 1967  . 
  -1       .  (    3  1)     .        . (   )
   ;     ( )

----------

UR3ER .  .  6.    .       .   -           6.       .    .


         .    .   -12     -2.   -91.        .   ,    ,  .  3000      .       ;.    4  -2 ?.    .
   ;      1.5      1 .   .    ?

----------

> .   1991 .     91.  .   .    .    -647  -50  .


,         !    ,   ,    . ,    -   ? " " -  ,        ,    -    .

----------


## RZ3FQ

> *Mildi*,          ,    ,             , -      ,    ,          ,                  UW3DI       ,,,,,,,,


   84      2  "".  ,     ""  , ,    FT1000MP.   ,  .

----------

,  !
, ,   ,   .         ,         .      ""    :Wink:          -  !   ,  .     ... :
    "" ,  : http://www.r140.de/inhalt/Sonstiges.html
   .    .    , , .  .   - 100 .

     60-70        ,   ,  140, 136, 118, 161             .

----------


## UR3ER

**,

    ,     ,        ,     ,           ,    ,   ,     ,         ,      ,               ,  

        

    ,  ,,,,

*  5 ():*

**,

  

       ,    - ,     ??

----------

UR3ER   !    -130.    ,     .    .    .   .     .     30.    ,    .    4.5.     , .      ,   .       .       ,     ,     . -       .
    -  .     ,   -   10.   -  . -         "" . 73  ,      ""      . -     .

     -5.   .  -5  40.

----------

.    ,      .

----------

,         -130,       40 ,    ,    ,    -130       ,  .  ...  .
        -         ,    -130   -657,      .

----------

UR3ER        .      73 .       .          -12. -26.              .      . 60      20         .  -     .     .         .          ( 6 .)           . 
 .   .  ,      .        .
   .
 ;    -    .     ,        .         .       -  .         -72           .

----------

.          .   .     ,-      "". 
  .  ,        .     .            .
 ,       .

----------


## RV9CPK

> ,


http://forum.qrz.ru/post357508-8.html

----------


## RV9CPK

-130 4773005

----------


## UR3ER

**,
         -   ,,,, ,                  103  ,         ,       ,       ,  -     100  ,   250  ,                   ,,,

----------


## Mildi

603 (   )         30   40   60 (   ).            ,            .              10  .     (   )   20*20     5     .

----------


## Mildi

> 7   -    ?


     :(      :(

----------


## Mildi

,       :Smile: 

    :



> 7   -    ?

----------


## Mildi

...           :Smile: 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post521927

       .     3 ,  2   2    3 -50   1 -7
  2 -46    4    (   4 -71,    2     , 2 -83              -43     847)
   ,      ,       80 .    ,       .   .      836       .     836,   3      .    2   4,  2,4          .

----------


## Mildi

-43   ,             .     .            ,  ,     ~40       -7    .

  -46        -71    74     ( )        .

----------


## UR3ER

*ua0km*,
               847 ?       ???
    ,     ,      /     /      ,           -159 ,  130   -161    ,      ,,,      -      161 ,      ,    ,,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,





> 847    ,


        ,          -   ,   -847  -    ,           ,     ,,,

       

     ???

----------


## ua0km

,      .           -   -74.             1010-1011.   1 -      ,        .  2 -         AL-811. . ,        ...

----------


## UR3ER

> 847,         .


      ,       ,,,




> -   -74.             1010-1011.   1 -


   -    ,     -      ,     -    

      

 ,   ,      ,          ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> -     50,      ,  ?


  -                     -          ,
 ,           MFJ-998,  ?  ,      1,8 - 30    .    . :Shocked: 
       ,         ,,,
    ,      ,    /     /      ,      847  ,   ,, ,,            ,                           ,,,

----------


## ua0km

,    ?       ,   ,         - ,     UR3IQO.   -    ,    .   ?

*  8 ():*




> * ua0km*,
>     2000,    .


 ,   .      ,     ,        ,      ,        .   -  .      ,    ,   - ,  ,     .   ,    .          :Smile: .

----------


## ua0km

,    .  ,  ,  . (  ?) ,   ,    USB    ,  . . .           ,     .        ?  , ,     .   .   .

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
              ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> .          .


    ,          -103 -      ,    ,                -   ,    ,         ,              ,,,

----------


## Mildi

,   .     .

,         .                           43,    .                .

----------


## UR3ER

> 43,    .


       ,        30        ,     -      - ,,     ,,                   ,  6   -   ,   ,   ,   -  ,,,

----------

> ,   -   .      :  500 +  130 +   + .
>   ,   .  ,   , ""  ""     128  -      130. ,     5,      IC-750  89-.  ,   ,     .
>     ,   ,  .   . ,     .    .
> !


   -1  ? ?  3?
  115/400?

----------


## RV9CPK

> 


    -130    -145-
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/military/file12010/

----------

.    " "     .  .

*  20 ():*

 -

----------

.  ;      .  ;      -140 .
    .  .   .     .          .             20 .         .  "  " .        .

----------

.       .
     5

----------

UR3ER .       .   .         ,      .      .     .  1011  830.     .      ;      .   .     .  -    -72  -74.  .  .    33   .

   .  .  -32.  " "

 .         .   -20.  .     ,    .     .
      .   .    ""    "  "".    ,    .     ,     . ..     .
    ,     . -15 17 .      .    .    .    ,   .     - .    .     .

----------

UR3ER .    ,   .      "" .    ,    ""    .  , -      .       .      . -    , -  .       ""  -  .    .    .
 ""  .    1.5 .  .    .

  .   .    -    .     ;     .   .     .   .  .

*  17 ():*

.      ""  .     .    ,       .     ,   .       ,  -    -   .    ,-       .        .               .  .

*  10 ():*

          ,           .      .              .      .   .         .      .    .   .   .         .

*  8 ():*

    .       .    ,       .      .      ,    .        .    .      .          .             .      .

----------

> .  ;      .  ;      -140 .
>     .  .   .     .          .             20 .         .  "  " .        .


,   !
        .   ,          .  ,     . ..   , - , 200-300   ,        .  ,       - ,     .          . ,    ,     .               .   ,      -140 ?     ,   .              (  30  )  , ,     .      .           :       "Telefunken",  __ :
     ,    ,     .

----------

,    .  .    ,     ,  ,      ,       . -   .           .
     -   .     .      .      .          .

----------


## ur5ffc

> -1  ?


   .




> ?


 .      ,
 .   ,       -
 .  ,   .




> 3?


      50.  3 
 ,   , +125     .




> 115/400?


       .

----------

UR3ER .  .     -.          .  -     ""          .         .     70     .
  .          .    .  . -          - "  "     ,         .        27 .  .         .      .     .     .   .

----------

-    ,        .          .  ,      ,   .

----------

rw3abw     .    400 .      400 .    .      ,            .             .  -    .  .

  .     .             18000  ,        .  -14 -  .     .
   "  "     .      ""

----------


## Mildi

> ,     30      ,     -     - ,,     ,,           ,  6   -   ,   ,   ,   -  ,,,


       847 .       140    -43     .

*  15 ():*




> 1980 .      ;  0805 .  .
> 
> 
>    10-17-1 ( -   ), -  1984     ,  ( )    ,   ,      .       .


     (SMD)  .         ???    .   10-17  10-48.     90  91             (SMD)  .

----------


## Mildi



----------


## ur5wg

<http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/power/12-220.shtml>    .        
   400.      .

----------


## UT1LW

.  -    .. ,     ,               400       -  .. . 3,5-3,8 .  .

----------


## UT1LW

.      ,   .   .  .
       ,   %%,     
.     .    .   .  - . .

----------


## UR3ER

**,
   ,        ,,,
          ,         -70         -          5 ,,, :Razz: 
     ,     -?    ,,,
   
  ,           -   6  ,,,

----------


## rw3abw

[QUOTE=UR3ER;524888]*rw3abw*,
  ,        115  400    -        ,      ,   , 10    ,,,

  .
RW3ABW.73!




> <http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/power/12-220.shtml>    .        
>    400.      .


  .      .
RW3ABW.73!

----------

.    .    .   .  .

----------


## Mildi

,     .
 -1  -17         

*  25 ():*

  -1



*  8 ():*

  -8               2      1,6        2  3    .

 :Smile:

----------

,        -.  .        .    .      .  .     1.3.    ; .    .

----------


## UR3ER

*UA1CAK*,
   ,     -8           , ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
 ,      ,-     ?              ,              -     ,           ,  ,,,
     -  ,    ,  -        ,     14-215 ,    24  -266   ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
 ,       ,      ,           ,      ,        ,,, :Crazy:

----------


## UA1CAK

,   - !       14-226,,       .      . 14-114     , 7-8. ,  24-228.  "",   ,   14-226, .     ,  ,  ,   ,     . UR3ER,    ,    ,  ,       .      ..

----------


## Mildi

> . -        ,         ""   .             ,   .


        .         2   .

----------


## Mildi

,        .
1         .       -123          .
        .      2 ,     2     .      .
       33-34      13   -70 ,       5   .      2                15-1    160    3  (1,5+1,5)  80 1,5      160 .      836         842   .
    ,            .

----------


## Mildi

,     27   847   .
                  .

  1 .                .
       1         .                          180            .   ,         .
    .

----------


## Mildi

> .   -     .


    ,   .                  .




> -842.     .  .


   2    ,   .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1276817260

----------


## Mildi

,    .    842  842

----------

UR3ER . . -    -842 .    .        -836.   .   1.      -836  " "  .    5    -77.       -847.     ,   ,   .      "" .    -836.       .    1.5.   2.5.    ,    ,    ,      .        -43 800.   -5 .            .      .
  .        ,    .      "   ".    ,       .      .         .     ,-  3.5  .      -  ,  .

----------

. -    .      .    13.  -842       .       -70.

 -70 !

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
  ,    ,        ,        ,      ,     -70 /-807/      - 2- 10,3 H  .              -42 H   ,       ,,,

   

        ,      842,   ,, ,,     -842,,
       ,    ,,,

----------


## Mildi

.
   80    160          

      836 (    )

  -70   2     ?        ,  ,       .      70   ?

----------


## Mildi

,  .          L112.

----------

.       ,  .      .  -   . 
     .    ,    .     -70.   .     .     .   .           -836.

      .      .  "    "       -.

----------


## UR3ER

*Mildi*,
   ,    ,-                ,   -

   

   ,     ,,,
    ?

----------

UR3ER .  .   "   "    ,    ""     .    -836  .        .  -  ,  -836     .      .       ,      ""     .           ,         .    .     .         .

----------

.                  ,     .   ,   -102.     .     , . 
 ,    .     -  .           " "  .

----------

.      -  .   ,   -  .       ,  ,  . -836   , . -847    .  -836      .   .        .        "  " ?       .           .

----------

UR3ER .    .     .   ;  . -   .  ,   ,     -2 .      ?         ,      -2.   .   "  ""   -2 . -74  2-7.       -836  -71  "" -81 .       .   .  " " .     .

----------


## UR3ER

**,
    ,      ,,,,,,,,,
    ,   ,  ,              ,   ,     ,   ,      ,         ,,,,        1 ,    -     ,,,

----------

.      .

----------


## UR3ER

**,
     ,   ??
             ,    2354 ,,,
     ,   ??
  ,          ,  ,       ,      ,         ,            ,    ,  ,         ,     ,,,           -  ,,,
      ,          ,    ,     ,        -1                 ,             ,       -         ,                       ,,,
    ,   ,            ,   ,    ,       ,          ??
      ,         ,     ,    ,     \\   ,      ,        ,     - ,,,
       ,                    ,        ,     ,      ,    ,       ,,,

----------

74        .  -      .        4   . .    .    .            .  .         -43.     -270.     . .  800          .       .   .       , .   1.6 .      -1. 0.5   . -    .      .           .            .      ,     .

*  37 ():*

       ,  .    .   ,  "          "    .  ,    .    .  30       .      ,     .        2-81       3    . -     .          2.5     .         60-50.      22 .   .    .      .  . .
    5    -654      -35  .   .  .          6.7. .   .  -  .         .        .    1.5.  144. 
 -  .    ,        .  .    6-7    .   .

----------


## UT1LW

, , -    -12   500-700?     ,  
 .


.

----------


## UR3ER

**,
   ,          ,             ,    ,  ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,
 ,           ,            ,     15-      ,      :Crazy:

----------


## UT1LW

1.    -12
2. ""

----------


## RU0LL

> ,    . 
>      :   -    400/110,        "". 
>   .RW3ABW!73  !


 15       .   !
 .

1)     27  4.     ,      .
2)    12111  400.  7  0,01  30 .     7808.
   ( 4  6)  R 150      (  )    IRFZ44
3)         110 (  ).   2 150 ,  650 .    0.3.       220 25 ,        105-120 .
   27 . -     14  ,       ,    1.

      .         .

      ,    ,            .

  73!
Alex RU0LL

----------


## UR3ER

**,
,     ,,, :Smile:

----------


## UR3ER

**,
    ,     ,  ,      ,         -857 ,      ,       ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

,     ,       ,         , -  ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*rw3abw*,
      ,    - ,  ,  ,, ,,      :Smile:         -46,,

        

   ,,,

----------

.  .   , .  , .
     ,          . 99  100     ,   .   ,  -   -  . -    -     .

----------


## UR3ER

** ,
 -135 -     -        ,    ,             ,,, :Rolling Eyes: 
**,
*   ,,,*

----------


## UR3ER

**,
          ,    ,        ,        ,     ,    ,,,,

----------


## ut0ua

1976       -3.  -500 .        3- .     -.   .    "" ???
      73,.

----------


## UR3ER

**,
   ,    -       ,          ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**,
   ,      ,,,
    46     ??

----------


## UR3ER

**,
    ,,, :Razz:

----------


## UR3ER

,          ,      ,                     ,,, :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UR3ER

,    ,      ,    ,   ,       ,                 ,,, :Razz:

----------


## UR3ER

- 80      ,           ,   ,,,
          ,         ,        ,,,,,,,

----------


## UR3ER

,    -    ,     -847 ,   ,  -             10       ,,,
     ,          ,   -      ,,,

----------


## Mildi

:Smile: ,          -14.
 .
          500?
   "-2"            :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

**

----------


## Mildi

847 ?               .

----------


## Mildi

.

   ""

----------


## Mildi

> *Mildi*,  ""   .   .


            10           .

----------


## Mildi

""     :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

*UR3ER*,  .    - .      .
73 ! .

*  27 ():*

 ,  .     .   .  .

*Mildi*,       2. .

----------

*UR3ER*,     .    .     101 .    .          -836.        .  .   .     .   .     .
     ,    500 .
    86 -  .   .           ,  ,     .
  .     ,  -. -  .      -  .

----------

*UR3ER*,     -101 .       .   ,  . . . 10  20.  -903 2.  "-91. ().      .   -903.    .     .(     )    (-312 .  .     )   . 0.3 0.5 0.75 1.0 1.5 3.0 2.35 2.75.  -327.    .  ,  UR6EJ  2007.    1013   -3.4.   .    4 -901   -2002.    .            -836. -     -847.        .          -847. .  ,  . -.      .  .
       .   ,   UR5LAK.

*  22 ():*

  .

----------

*UR3ER*,     .    ,      , ." ".

----------

*UR3ER*,   .   ,    .      "" .      .     .    .        . .   ,-   .    . -    .         -.  .   500,    , ,   .         .   ,     .    .

----------


## Mildi

> ,    ? -  "" ?  :(        ....


  :Smile:  
 :Smile:  
    .    ,    "    "

----------


## Mildi



----------

,  SAN-DY!     :   ?:       ? -     .   ,    ... ,      360 .     .
P.S.      , ...

----------


## dtg

> ,


 .
     .

----------


## Mildi

10-15 ,       :Smile:  .      .  ""    ,       .

----------

*UR3ER*,     .    ,    .       - .    ,  .
            .   50. .
  -100      .    .    . -       .    .      .    0.5.
     .             .    21 .     . "  "

----------

*UR3ER*,  .   , .  .         ,    80.  . 
    -100    .    .    -27.   .    ,      .        .           .  - !

----------

*UR3ER*, +100 !.        .      ,       .     ,    .

----------


## UA3MCH

> ....................  ....................  ....
>  ,         -100. 
> ....................  ....................  ....


   ? 
        ( )

----------


## ur5ffc

> -1.    - .  ,       .   ,            .


"-1" -  ,     -     .     20 
"-2", "-1"     .          12   6 
"-1",     12  "-1"   .      85-,    .         .

----------


## SAN-DY

> :   ?


   ,        Mildi:




> ,


              .      .       ,   ?
          ,   ,       360 .     ,         .

----------


## SAN-DY

> ?


   68 .         82 ,    ( , !),       .-     :Razz: .  ,     ,     ,   .
   ,   ,    .
   :
 -   -14. -      .     - .     .
   -      -6 (-,   -2).      .
 -      .  ,    .  -100 ,   . ,       ,     .      ()  ,  - .   ,          .
    -     (    ).

,  ,  ,     - . :Crazy:

----------


## UR3ER

> ,      (     )  ,               .
>   3-   ,  2  1  .


 ,    ,       ??

----------


## SAN-DY

> .  . -  ,  .    .  ,   .   .


   ,     ,    - .     ,         .  .    : ,       - ,     40 ,      250 /.        .        ?    ,      ,     .    ,   15 .  2 . :Shocked:

----------


## UR3ER

> ,     ,    - .     ,         .  .    : ,       - ,     40 ,      250 /.        .        ?    ,      ,     .    ,   15 .  2 .


      -   ,,,

----------


## Mildi

> ,


     ,           ,    100-500  10     .

----------


## ur5ffc

/ -4 ( )  - - ?

----------


## ua4whj

!      ,       (51),    3, 5, 7, 9  11,  ()  0    -   ,  7   -   ?

----------


## ua4whj

,   -

----------


## Mildi

.     -46 - 6 ,-23  4-6, -7(70)()  10-15   43     .     .

----------

*Mildi*,         .        .       .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,        ,       ,        ,         .
> 
> ,      ,            .               ,     ,               4 .
> 
> 
>  :
>   (UY7IZ)    -161-160
>   (UX5PS)    (RV3YF)        .


 ,         ,        ,         :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mildi

-43   ,            43,       .

----------


## ua4whj

ur5ffc,,   -   Mildi  DjVu Solo 3     ,    . 73!

----------


## SAN-DY

> .  .


  .

----------


## UR3ER

,           ,              ,   ,,,

  ,      ,,,

----------

*UR3ER*,    .
       .   .     -9   -11.   .     ,    . -  .
       -9  .
   -8   .       -9.

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,    .
>        .   .     -9   -11.   .     ,    . -  .
>        -9  .
>    -8   .       -9.


         ,       -   ,, ,, ,,,  -5 ,  ,     ,,,

----------

*UR3ER*,  ,   .   ,  -160. -10  -17 .    ?

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,  ,   .   ,  -160. -10  -17 .    ?


   ,       -     ,,,     ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> ?      .


   ,         ,         ,       ,      ,      ,,,
      -  ,   ,    ,          ,,,

----------

.    .    .    ,    ,   "-".      .   .      ,    .  .    .    .
 .    .      .    .

----------

*Mildi*,   .   ,     .           .    , .       .         ,       " ".     ,      .
   .  .       .  .

----------


## Mildi

.   2   3 .
          ,         ( 95, , ,   2 405,      )
     ""    -43   (     ,     )

*  10 ():*

          .
   (        )
     2 ,    -25    ,    -13   .

----------


## SAN-DY

> ,   . ,  ...  - ...


  , .  ,   ,   ,    :Razz:   ::beer::

----------


## Mildi

> -      .    ,  ,   .


         ,            ,          .                   .

----------

*RW3QDF*, .     .       .    ,   ,    .   .       -847.   , -857  ,-   .    6  1-400.
   ?    ?    .    QTH  1991 .

----------

*Mildi*,   -857.    ,     ,   ?      .   ,   .     , .       .  .      ,  .        .  .      .   .    ,     .  .
     ,   ,  ,   ,    .  ""     ,      .
         .

----------

*Mildi*,   ,  -   "".   9.      - -711 , - -713.  ,        .      900. -      .    3. .

----------

*Mildi*,  .     .  ,   .
  . 7.8- 7.8    .
3.5 . 3.5 . .       2.4 . . (   )
1.3  1.3 .
0.75 0.75 . 0.5 , 0.3 .
        .    2.4  .
   ,      . ?  91. 110. .
      . 7.8, 3.5.  -  .     .           .   ,   -500. -250.        .          .   .    .
-      .
        .
       200   .  ,     " ".         .   500  .       ,      .         .,      .
-        455.    100-150  ,      .

----------

*Mildi*,       .       .          .  .      .     ,  - .     80 (  .   )  ,     .
-  .         .       .
2.4    . 2.7     . 2.7   --2.7.    .           .     3.1  2.4.  .

----------


## Mildi

.    .     ,        4.    ,               .

*  46 ():*

**,       -836  ?

----------


## Mildi

,    .http://r1o.ru/articles.php?article_id=3




> ......


**, ,      ,    2    .

*  7 ():*

      "".           3  ( ),   2.....  -2.....    .                 .

----------


## Mildi

> ...?


 ,    ,                .

----------


## Mildi

**, ,   ,         .

----------


## RW3QDF

[IMG][/IMG] ,      ,  ,  ,

----------


## RW3QDF

[IMG][/IMG]   ,    -856,   ,       3-   ,,( ),  2       (  )        1  .  ,   .

----------


## RW3QDF

,      ,   ,    ,   ( ),      ,      ,     (  3 )       .

----------

*Mildi*,      ,   .     18  ,    . 9   9 . 
   11  ,       .    .


*RW3QDF*, +100.    .  .
 , "  -  "  -     ,      80. -    .         ()     ,  847, 856  857.         . 
73.

----------


## RW3QDF

/            ,      . :Smile: 




> ,      -    -     , -    ,,,,


 ,    ,    :Embarassed:

----------


## Mildi

> .


      CW/SSB             CW/SSB .

----------


## Mildi

,   10 ,           ,                .... (     ) .



 :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

,            1  1      .   ,   .

----------

.   "   ".   - .   .            .       .    "" .     ,   -140.    12 .     .       63.      "".      4-   -847.   857. .            .   ,    .
    .             ,    .

----------

*Mildi*,     .    "  " ,      .        18 .         .     .          .      .      .     .        .    .         ,   "" .        .      .  -   . -   .
     ,   .        .    14.    3.5  10 . ( ).    ,       ,   .      ,       ,  .       836 , .       ,    .    .       836       .     .       .     "   "

----------

*Mildi*,     -2.     .    . 
     . ..    .      .   .

----------


## UR3ER

,    ,,,
 ,  ,     , ,,,

----------

*UR3ER*,   !    - " ".   ""     .   ,     .  .    .
         ,     .      ,      .      "".

*Mildi*,    .      ,    ,     ,   .      ,   "  , "    ,  .       .     ,   .   ,  .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,                     *
> 
> *  9 ():*
> 
>       ?     .


 ,                        ,                     ,      ,     ,      ,                     ,                ,      ,         ,     , - ??

----------

.  -   ,       ,    .      .       ,         , -  , -  .   .       "".       ,  .    .       ,      "" .       .   ,       !  .  !
         - .          . - " ".    -     .

 .   () ,  ,  ,   , -861    .

----------


## Mildi

,   ,       1,         6.
 :Smile: 

*      -5,       4 ,        .

----------


## Mildi

,    ,      ,    ,   (    )

----------


## RW3QDF

UR3ER  ,      -5

----------


## UR3ER

> UR3ER  ,      -5


  500      ,,,

----------

**,      .          .        ,        ,      .     ,  .    .      .     .     ,.
 .  ,   ,     .  ,    , -      ,     .
      "".   -223.       . , .          144  430  .   , -     .  .      .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,          ?   ,      .


               ,        -    ,          ,  1:1,  ,,,

----------


## Mildi

2        4 2006 ,    .  ,         :Smile: .    2  -34       2  ,      .   1.            .      836,     ,          .       :Smile:     .

----------


## Mildi

. http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...=1200461586        -836,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=6966&page=1     .

----------


## RW3QDF

> 2        4 2006 ,    .  ,        .    2  -34       2  ,      .   1.            .      836,     ,          .          .


  , ,     ,Hi-  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vsevolod

> !   ?


   -837.

----------


## Vsevolod

> ?   .


,    -837  .  -835   -836   *.
  : http://museum.radioscanner.ru/r_837/tdoc_r_837.djvu     .  .

----------


## Mildi

5421  5422          .

----------


## Veka

> 5421  5422          .


  . 5421 -  ,  5422 - 4    .

    : U..<=1.2@I.  .=0.5,  I..<=100@U  =50,  
Umax .= 50, Imax .. = 0.5@50 (0.25@100)

----------


## Serg

*UR3ER*,
*SAN-DY*,

   . .    -.

          ,     .

http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/3041...st__p__1548761

_ 88:
"  "-3"    .         -        (,   )      ,  sin(alfa), sin(alfa + 2Pi/3), sin(alfa - 2Pi/3)."_

----------


## Mildi

,         5  -47     .,            ?

----------


## Mildi

25  ,               11000 .          .         5-6   .

----------


## UR3ER

??  -19    29 ,        ,    2/7,,,

----------


## Mildi

> 2/7,,,


    2/7    -12,   12     .

----------


## Mildi

-12       12 ,      ,            .

----------


## Mildi

,         .
   ,      W  4  .*
   ,      .

----------


## Mildi

. -861.
 235         921  606 
      8 ,   4      ,      .
    ,  /W/SSB,  50   LC .

       ,    500   .

----------


## RW3QDF

> ,      ,
>         71,    200 ,       ,    ,           -    ,,,


      ,          http://www.mehanics.ru/product_detail.asp?id=1012

----------


## ZLK

*RW3QDF*,
,       ,          .

----------


## RW3QDF

> "" ""   ,     .         1-1,5  .         ,        ,   .


     1    ,   -71  .     .

----------


## UR3ER

> http://www.equiptorg.ru/equipment/4401/
> http://io.ua/17283583
> http://www.mehanics.ru/product_detail.asp?id=1012


            ,           ,               ,,,

----------


## R3MM

> ......,           ,               ,,,


 ,      -    ,       .
     ,   ,   ?         .

----------


## Mildi

,      .

     -836,          -?

----------


## RW3QDF

,  .

----------


## UR3ER

> ( )          -836(837).         -43,   ,              .


        -836      , -        ,  ,     ,   -250*3      ,               ,,,,,-       3   ,,,

----------


## Mildi

1.5   ,        ,  .             .*

----------


## Mildi

> ,   ,,     ,            ,   ,,  ,,                 ,         50-60     ,,,


,      ,    .     70-  80-     ,     .

----------

!   .

----------


## UA3UHI

- ( )    5   .  -  15  15  510     - ,        -5(     2.0-29.999)     -   76.    12!   250  .               360     1200         !         .    5  847      .

----------


## Mildi

,     ,                 .      , ,      .

----------


## RW3QDF

**,    ,     ,     ,      ,    . :!:

----------


## Mildi

.        8  9 .

----------

*Mildi*,  .       .         ,    .     555 .         .                      .

----------


## RW3QDF

-  ,         .

----------


## UR3ER

,     ,   ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> ?


   ,        DANCOM -201              ,       JRC             NRD-92 .               ,           ,,, :Razz:

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,   .  .
>        .
>    .  .   .


        ,   - !! :Smile:

----------


## ES4SA

.
       118-136  ,    -       18  ?    ,   (      ) ,     ,   (   ,  )        ..         .     ?

----------


## UR3ER

> .      .


   ,    ,800     ,             ,        ,        ,         ,                ,          ,      ,,,

----------


## Hs_19

*UR3ER*,
  (    )   ?     ,   ,- ,  ...

----------


## Hs_19

*UR3ER*,
, . 
   -      ,    .    ) 
    ,    . NRD-93     ,   ,  900,   ,       850,   ,   ...

----------


## Hs_19

*UR3ER*,
,   )  -. -  , -,
     ,  .
  ,   -   ) 160 -  .)
    .  ,    ...

----------


## UT1LW

12    0.5 . -
 +27      .   -
  .   -    
 - -  .  -2  2   
 -    14.0-14.350    
1.5.   . 30  -.    . 
   3 .    
  .

*  20 ():*

  -   -74. 800  .

----------


## Mildi

-832  *     ?

*  7 ():*




> Mildi,       ?


  ,        -14,        .       -847       .

----------


## Mildi

,  .   ?    ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

> ,      ,,,


 ,        . :(*

----------

*UR3ER*,  .  ,   .      .          30 .      -6  -8  .       .     70. .    .    ?.     .
  .     .  ,    .      .
 ,     .           70 .   .

----------

*UR3ER*,     ,  .      .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,                         ,      .        . .       ,                      .               .


    ,      ,   -       ,  , ,        ,     500       ,       ,,              ,             ,    ,        ,   ,,, :Crazy:

----------

*Mildi*,  .  .   .     , -    .     .
      . -      ? , .
      ,    ,      .        .             .         ,  -   .         ,      .     .
73

----------


## UR3ER

**,
     ,    

 :Laughing:

----------

*UR3ER*, !  ,  . 
    .     .

----------


## Mildi

> .     .


      ,       ,    :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

> 


  :Smile:   -50    66  :Smile:

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,  .   ,  .
>    ?    .        ,      ,     .    .       .         .      ,    .


      ,,,

----------


## UN7RX

> 


   ,  .     600.
   ,       2.5-3        .

----------


## UR3ER

> *UN7RX*,   ,       ,    ,    , -     .    .   180  ,    120.     .     . 
>       . -     .


     -140         ,  -    ,      ,     7   ,     - 25 %      -          ,,,

----------


## Mildi

> ,    ,     .    ,   . 
>  ,      ?       ,   .


2  ,     ,      .                .

----------

. 
  590.   1.
90    .  3.2. 90.
  45 . 150.  1.75.
 1.   300.  1.  15-29   .
    4.
    .  .  .     .
73.

----------


## Mildi

> ,


  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mildi

,   ,     ,      52-2   :Smile:       .

----------


## Mildi

,     ,    .             ,        .     :Smile: 

*  19 ():*

        .    ,            50    500,     100,      ,          CW TX    .    RX      .

----------


## Mildi

PLL ,      ,      3,5
SC9256        500   (528~65535)      65007   500
  32503500 32            FM 30-130  30-150 .
   ,  ,  .     1    /        .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,       ,      1000       10    .


 :Razz:   ,   ,,,

----------


## Mildi

,  ,           .  DDS .  500 ,                           .           1    ,        .

----------


## Mildi

> .


 ,       ,  4 .     .

----------


## Mildi

3,5/1,3/0,75/0,65/0,5/0,375/0,3/0,25/0,15

   ,       ,          60-70    .

----------


## UR3ER

> *Mildi*,       .   ,    .    .


        ,
           -  :Razz:

----------


## UR3ER

> .        ,     5  .


  ,         , -       ,        -   ,,,

----------


## Mildi

831   ,           ,        2  ,        *   .

*  5 ():*




> -


       ?        - ,        ,    ,   ,       :Smile:    .

----------


## UR3ER

> . 20-25, 9 . 3  .    ,      20    *  .    .    .     ?       ,  ,       (           , 1      ).             .    20   .   ,  ,        .


   ,                  ,   2    10    ,        ,     ,-            ,      ,        ,,,
 10           //          1,5   ,  ,      ,       ,    ,     ,       1/20           ,,,

----------


## Mildi

> ,


*      ?      .              .

----------


## Mildi

,      .      ....

*  7 ():*




> ,                  ,   2    10    ,        ,     ,-            ,      ,        ,,,
>  10           //          1,5   ,  ,      ,       ,    ,     ,       1/20           ,,,


     ,          1     ,      ,        .     .        :Smile:            .      ,        20   .  1           .

----------


## Mildi

*ZLK*,*    ,   90- ,         .

----------


## Mildi

> .



*Geo*, ,     ,     .           .            ,                  ,          .

----------


## Mildi

,      .                      .        .    .     ,  ,   .*

----------


## Mildi

-72  -8        :Smile:        .       ,            * .    3      :Smile:        .

----------


## Mildi

.                    ,     .    -72   ,       ,    4      2    30 50 , 2     170/13     2      .         .*

----------


## Mildi

> ! -,  - .


.

----------


## UR3ER

> ,  .
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post613459


   , -    ,                  ,    :Razz:

----------

*UR3ER*,  .    .
    .

----------


## Mildi

?

----------


## Mildi

**,        5,7    ,    .

----------


## Milldi

:Smile:

----------


## UR3ER

> 600     360   .


   ,           ,  600  ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> .... ?    ,      .


        -,,,
         ,  -6          , -9        257   -6-9-/ -4 -8

----------


## RZ7K

> -70   ?


 -70 ""   ,           "".

       5. :Super:

----------


## UR3ER

> -6  -,    ,      360     -842          .   .  -70   ?


   360     -836 , -842   ,     ,        15- ,   360     -      ,  ,       +     ,,,

*  31 ():*

 ,    ,, ,,   -311     -140

----------

.     .  , ,.

----------


## UR3ER

**  :Razz:

----------


## Milldi

> -842.  490.       ,-  1000. .  360   .


          .     .

        360 .   847                863                   .

----------


## Milldi

,   ,                 .

----------


## Milldi

**,  2 -71,      -46.    ,          ,                   .

----------


## Milldi

> -46 ,      ?


   863,   -9.  2,4  .   1 2,2

----------


## Milldi

:Smile:

----------


## UR3ER

> .  ?  :   -12 (),      -.       ?
>    :


         ,    ,,,

----------


## UR6EI

,  !
,   (min, max)     "" ?
  ( ) 40...640 pF.      /  -847.
       ? (  ).

p.s.   .

----------


## UR3ER

> ? (  ).


   ,      ,        ,,,

*  7 ():*

 :Razz:

----------

***,   2000.   0001 ()
     0000 ( )  600.
       . 
  980.    270.
    -847.  .       .
 ,  ,   .
   ?     .       .  .
     ,  .    .
    ,  ,-      .
  10.  ,    . -     ,   .          .

----------


## UR6EI

**,
      -   .

----------


## UT1LW

,     . "-1"  . 4   1-4--1    1, 4-6.      .
  1   2       .        
 .  1    . -.        ,
 . .   . .

----------


## Milldi

?    ,       ?

----------


## Milldi

3       847      -847     .              .




> .


                             .        ,          .

----------


## UR3ER

> ,  .    5- (  )  ?


   7     ,,,

----------


## rw6hkf

,  -   :Smile: 

     :



     ,      .       ?

----------


## UR3ER

> ,      .


 http://npmavia.ru/tth/jelektrodvigateli.php        ,       ,,,

   ,        ,       ,,,

*  6 ():*




> ,      .


           -        190  ,  ??

----------


## Milldi

> ,


  .          .    2     -18.




> -        190  ,


        -   .

----------


## Milldi

> ,   -      ,     ,     ,    ,    ,                       ,        ,,,


      .            .      ,       .    /           .           1      .     .           12-28   ,        56 .           .       65

----------


## UR3ER

> ,    ...      50,   140 ,       -... . ..


  ,           UR8LV ...

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,  .    ?


   ,    ,          ,         ,       ,     ,                ,

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*, .  .
>  ,      -70.  -     .?     .


 ,      8-10              - ,       16       ,            ,             ,     ,        ,                    ,,,
    ,        ,      ,,

----------


## UR3ER

> *UR3ER*,  .      ,     ,      .
>     ?   ,     5.       ?


                         ,,,            ,,,                    ,

----------

*UR3ER*,  -70.      .  .     ,        .   .      .     .
        ,     , . .    .    .      ,      .  .   .

      ?   . ::::

----------


## BEAR

*UR3ER*,     ..       ..

----------

*UR3ER*,  .
   .  .      .

----------

009.       .   ,     -.

----------

** ,  ,   .     ,    . " "  .    ,    .    .    2.4.  .

----------


## Milldi

.
    -10,               -836.   121520      1215.

----------


## Milldi

?

----------


## Milldi

> GP      ,


,  .     ?     18         ?

  (rn3km),            . 2 63   1 83      2  77     .     ,       .   63       ,   ,       ,      ,                .       .  -  /  - 1 /  - 2    14-15      0-25  ( ),  -    7    5-25,       .   83       63 .      20         -    100            .  -71   ,                ,      .       .

----------


## Milldi

> -2       -10 ,


          .

  ,      ::::

----------

> ** ,  ,   .     ,    .


,   .     ...   ,    .   ,      "   " -    140.

----------

-  3  380  3  220   -140.     ,    ,  .           220  380.     -   ,  ,      .       -140,     .  25    100   -    .

----------


## UT1LW

400  -1-400 () -    ?

----------


## UR3ER

> 400  -1-400 () -    ?


      ,        ,     ,            ,      ,       ,     ,,,
        ,   50      ,          ,           ,                      ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

> TO  UR3ER! .  .     .


      ,           ,            -  ,           ,             ,     ,,,

----------


## UT1LW

> ,           ,            -  ,           ,             ,     ,,,


   .  70 / ,  500.       2-3     .  .

----------


## SAN-DY

- -4.    -     -6. -  .

----------

34

----------


## SAN-DY

> 


  ! ::beer:: 
   .           (         ).  ""   ,     .  ,     ,     - .         ,                 -    ,   .        ,     .    ,    ,      ,   ,   :::: .
       -   "" -    -  , ,  28 ,           144  430.     .

----------


## UR3ER

06:48 #740
manul


        ,  ,     -  ( ),         ??

----------


## manul



----------

"",    -,      .        ,  -  ,       ?  73!

----------


## 4L1FL

35,5  92 ,   ...      3  92, 35,5  500 ?!!!

----------


## UR3ER

,     ,                  
        

*  12 ():*

       
  ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

,    ,   ,       ,  -   ,,,

   ,   ,       ,           ,       ,              +27                   (  )    - ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

**, ,    ,      4,43 ,      ,         -      ,,,

----------


## UR3ER

<strong></strong>, ,    ,   &nbsp;  4,43 ,      ,       &nbsp; -&nbsp;     ,,,**,
        + 27      ,     ,    ,   -155     :Crazy:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UR3ER

**,             ::::

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> *UR3ER*,     .         .
>     4.43..   .
>           .  ,  .
>  .


       .         ,         .

----------


## R2DAD

**,  !         .          .

----------

*UR3ER*,    .       ?     .      .  .  ,   27.    .     .    155 .    -  .      .

----------


## UR3ER

**,

             ,    ,       -          - ,            , -155    -160       ,           ,,,,

----------


## SAN-DY

> .....    2- 18


.   .   ""    -  30 .   .,  , ,  15     -74.   ,  ,     , ,  .     ,   .   ,    "" -    ,      30     .

----------


## SAN-DY

> .


,  ,  ,         .   "" -     ,               (       ).         -   ,   ,  .    -     .

----------


## SAN-DY

> 2-30


 ,  , ,  .



> 1


.......



> 


  ,      ""  .  ,     .        ,         ,      (      ,         ,         ,   -   ).    ,   -19.        ,  ,   ""       (,   ,   ).

----------

!
      -801  -801 ?
        .

     -8531  ,     175       156-158  (  100-110  ).   ...

----------


## 48

.   .    1  -836.   2   ,    ,    12    (  ,     ).      ?

----------

*UR3ER*,  .   , .
      -2.
     .
   ,    "" -2    .  -2 ( )  300.  ,  .
       .      . , -     -  . . 73.

----------

*UR3ER*,   -  .  ,   .    "".    . ,     .   .      ,   500   .
 ,       -2.    ,   . 73.

----------

*UR3ER*,  .  -836.    .

----------

*UR3ER*, .     .     -2  -836    ?
    216  75.     .

----------


## 48

,   ,  ..   -836     ! , !

----------


## 48

> ......  ""


,  / ""    ,    .
. #775

----------


## 48

> ....  -  -836   . ....   ?.       .


!   ,    ,     (9-310 ).

----------

*UR3ER*,  . .      .    " " .   .   , "" .
 ,   807.       .  ,     .    "".      .        .
    -836.   ,  .   77   . 1.3.      500.?
   ........
  ,      ().
 - -  .        .   .       .     .
       . "     "!!!
  "   ".      " , "?
   "      "!          .     .
     .    "".      .  150    .     ()   .      , 7800. :::: 
73.!

----------

*RN3GP*,    ,      ,     ""   .
      .   -    -2  -836 ,  .   .     ,         .    ,  .     .

----------

*UR3ER*,  .    ,      .
       .     . 
     ,   .
 -2 ,     .
    .  ,  .    .       .            .
      ,        .
-       .    " "
73.

----------

*UR3ER*,  .      , .       , -.        .
-        .    .  -  .               .     .      .    .    ,   "   "" ,         .
   ,          .    .     .  ""        .   ,   ,  ,

----------


## RN6L

> .      .


...! ...    ?

----------

-88  -   ...

----------


## UR3ER

**,




> .      .





> 





> ..! ...    ?



          ,    



     ,-     ,     ,     ,     ,,, :Crazy:

----------


## VikR

> 4L1FL,    .   .          -862  -863.    235 .        .
>        862 863  ,       .


, 4f1fl ,  ,    ( )      .

----------


## VikR

,    ,        , -14 ,   ,        "" ,     ,    ,   ,        ,   ,    ,      .      .   ,          .

----------

,       50  ??
,    (  ,   ),       .     ,     ,         .        -   ,  ,              ,    .

               .          .    ,    .

----------


## VikR

...      .     862/63  .    235 ?    .

----------


## RW3QDF

1.5-30  ,1 -35, 2-500,      90

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,   !  "" -862    235  .       
2351 ,    .       ,       .          . .         235-  , -     "" .     453- ,      ,     .

----------


## VikR

,   ""  -864 (  4     ), 235  862 (3)  , ,

----------


## VikR

,     ,      ,    ,    10      ,     ?

----------


## VikR

"       "...
,     ,  26       ,      !   , .   .   ..,     .

----------

*Gene RZ3CC*,  .        "-" .         .   .   .  90    80  70   235 .    -21 (-95)  70     235    .    80     235.
* ,       * .   *  , * .

        . - -   ""  -862  863.     ""  .    235,435,175 .

----------


## Milldi

-48-115-400  -28-115-400

----------

Milldi

----------


## VikR

, 235 ,          ,   , , .

----------

Milldi

----------


## UR3ER

**,

       ,             :Crazy:

----------


## Tube.

!    !
  :
" "
" "
" ".
 !

----------


## Tube.

> ,  1,5      ,   .


,     -  ( 1  2)

----------


## Milldi

> -74 (. "" ? ""?)    (,           ).     ,    .


http://radioair.ru/mikron/Mikron-P4M...o_kontura.html

----------


## Milldi

> ,  !


 ,     ,        ::::

----------

, !         "".     ,  .    , ,  ,       . -   74- . !

----------



----------

> ()      / ,    : 3-  . 200/115 .400(.    -62,-76,-154)   . 115 .400(.  -26,30,32 -134  -12),   .27. . ,         .   .   380/27     -4500 =27/~115  4500 .(  -134).       ~220 50/~115 400.


,       /. "".  .  http://museum.radioscanner.ru/jastreb/jastreb.html
,        :Neutral: 
        . .... .

----------



----------



----------

, , , , -13  :Wink:   ,   ....  -750,           :Crazy: ,  .   (),    ,  . !

----------


## -13

> .
> 
>          ?
>    .       ?       
>        ?         .
>   25-5-2, 250      ,   400
>  2   6      -300 ( -514) 
> .:2  7, 35, 90 /., 300   
>       ?  ?
> ...


   -  -4(600   ).         -      500/(    ).
____________________  ____________________  _________
Milldi

----------


## RW3QDF

-.    ,     -404,    12 "", U()=27V

----------

Milldi

----------


## Veka

> 25-5-2, 250      ,   400


   (  ,     :Smile: ) -  .   ,      (   ).

----------

Milldi

----------


## Milldi

> -  .


75    :::: ,        ,         ,    .

----------


## Veka

,    1-60?

----------


## Ivan_007

""  35500

----------


## Ivan_007

!     ,  .

----------


## Milldi

> (      ).


 :
  (    ).

----------


## Milldi

> ?


 GPS  =  =  .         .      GPS        .
                 ,         .

----------


## UR3ER

> 14 (847 "")


    ,                              ,        
         ,  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ua0qqe

-836,         .

----------


## ua0qqe



----------


## Milldi

http://aviaros.narod.ru/radio.htm
         .

----------

ra3qdp

----------

> -864 -25, -24, -24, -27, -34


- ,    ,       ,   ,    ,    ****.    ,  -.  ,      ,    :       , 73!

----------


## VikR

,  .            ,     .  -864

----------


## UR3ER

*Milldi*, 

     , -14    ,       ,          ,         ,     -847     ,        ,,, :!:  :!:

----------


## -13

[QUOTE=SAN-DY;
              -     .         .

----------


## UR3ER

*SAN-DY*, 
  ,     ,                  ,      ,             ,         ,      ,,,

----------

""  .    ? !

----------


## 4L7CW

"-"

----------


## ut3ib

.
  :   ?     ?
, -       ?

----------


## ut3ib

> !      .


, 400-500 
        2. -     .    .  ...
      .  :Smile:

----------

.
 -2   -  27  400

----------


## R3DMO

,        ,     .     ,  .    .    .     ........

----------


## ex RA4CJQ

> .
> -2  - 27  400


   !    . . -847  843   ,    * *   43   .   200 .  1,5 -20   .
 400   .       .   ,       .

----------


## ex RA4CJQ

> ""


, !

----------


## ex RA4CJQ

> 


    .  .   400   .  .   .  .     .
    - .     **.

----------

SAN-DY

----------


## SAN-DY

> 


 . ! :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

SAN-DY

----------


## ua3icv

# 883       -856     -43, ""  - ,    ,       400 - .   1200    300-400 .  ,     ..   .

----------


## -13

- -847()     .=400.   2    -24          .          ( -24    )    -  ,   .              - .-.      -24  -24.        -42   -2(-91 =400...500)     .

----------


## ex RA4CJQ

> .


...     .       .

----------

,    -847.   .
       .
      .
   -20.
      .       .
    -847  .      .    .  .    .

*  22 ():*

  .
     .
     .
  .27.
 .27.
.27.
  (  )
   (  )   .. . .
   .
  .

----------

UR3ER

----------


## R6BK

.        "" ( 1),   .

----------


## ut3ib

> .


    .     ,    .    , ,    ,    ,    ,    .  , .
    .          ,   .
 ,   , ,   .
  ,     ,  ,            .     ,        -?
           ?  ,  CW  SSB  80 .
 ,         .      .     -      ,         .
 ,     ,   . ,     .     .
     ,      ?

----------


## ut3ib

.    ""  ""  -.  .
  12 ,   (1-"" 2-"").

     ""      ""
              1        250                560
              2        490               2240
              3        388               2260
              4        239                950
              5        142                621
              6         71                 358
              7     +               140
              8     +                 72
              9     +                 72
             10    +                 
             11    +                 
             12    +                 
  -  ,  -  
 1 -      ,    .
 8  9   .   ?

----------

> "" ( 1)


   ,    ,    .  "" -    .    ,     "",    . ""  -  :   ,  "",  -,   .     -    ,    , +    , ,  ,           . 
  ,    ,   ?   73!

----------


## ra3qdp

> .


-     ?        -    .

----------

> -    .   .
>     #883.


    ,     ,   .  ""  - ,  \,     "-1",   ,   , -,       :   73!

----------


## ut3ib

> ,


 .
   .

----------


## UA1CAK

""  29999,9.  ,  ""    .    .      .     "-84".         ( ,   ).      "".   "",     .     ,  .  , ,    :!: ,    .   .

----------

ut3ib

----------

> "",


  ,    .    :   ,  -, , -  , -,      .  73!

----------

> 


:   : ,   :           :      73!

----------


## R6BK

> :  :


 .

----------

> , -, , -  , -,


 .     "",    .

----------

104, RW3QDF, ua3rbj, yl2gl

----------

> ,       .


  :         "** "?    ,    ?  73!

----------


## ut3ib

> ,


 !
    .
,    -    .

----------


## RV3VJ

> ,    -    .


 ,    CAT   (HRD, EQF, MixW, JT65  .)
      AT89S8252.
       10.
  .  ""  SDR        !
73! :Smile:

----------


## SAN-DY

()  "",      5--1. - 5,  5.      ,    ,    . 
     ? -    -50        5.    ,   -.        (  ).   .

----------


## SAN-DY

> R  5    2-  18.


  ,        5,        5.      ,    ,        ?     .     ""   ,   , ,   "",    ,      -50 .         5.           .  , ,     .        ,      ,     .

----------

SAN-DY

----------


## VikR

to -13




> -   (,, )


    2972  5, -    -13,  .
   -"     ,  2972   ,   ,  -13     ,     -  .

----------


## VikR

.

----------


## -13

-  4 5-  2944     4   .       120-140   50 .

----------


## UR3ER

*ut3ib*, 
    -847 ,  -       ,         500  ,        ,   ,    ,    :Razz: 
         641

----------


## ut3ib

> *ut3ib*, 
>         500  ,        ,   ,    ,


 . 
    . ,     ,  .  - .

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## 200026

(6)        .   -    )

----------


## RA9MEV

5-1       4700  (+/- )      .      3-14        . 
   -   ,       ...
 ,   ?

----------


## RA9MEV

,  ,      5-14    ?    .   ,  .

----------


## RA9MEV

*DEN*, ,   5   ,        ,  -  .   5  ,    .  ,       ,    4700 .  ,  ,     .
3-14 ,     .

----------


## RA9MEV

*DEN*,   , ...  ...     .   5-  -    .
/     .         " ",         - ?
   -       .
     !

----------

RA9MEV

----------


## RA9MEV

,     ,   , , 2-14  3-14    -   -.       ...     ,  R, C,  L  .         .    5  50    ...

----------


## RA9MEV

> 50 ....


 :Smile:       ,      !

----------


## 200026

-     ,   .
       .     ,      .      ,      -          .      ,     9-   .       (    7- )    .

----------

*200026*,,  ,   ,  7-,  :  73!

*  10 ():*

*UT1LW*, , ,   ,   ,  ,  , ,   ,  - 18. 73!

----------

200026

----------


## 200026

, )
        -      ,     
  9- ?

----------

*200026*, :   ,  ,   ,    ... 73!

----------

*200026*,  9-, ,     :Sad: ,  :   - , - ? 73!

----------


## AndrewK

2.

----------

, ,   "-1",  90-,     ...   ,   ... - -  ,  ...  73!

----------

NikB

----------


## IC741

4  -847    -43  .
     ,     ?

----------


## -13

> 400?


       .   ,       -  ,          400    .    "" ..   ,                  ,       .
,        5,   .         :  4-           ,    3-            .

----------

NikB

----------


## -13

-74    220  .

----------


## -13

> ,    27


,   .  80-      402-   .

----------

